# Sharpening your worm



## Giovannino (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't know if this belongs here or in Equipment so here goes.

Uncorking has become a chore because corks are crumbling and it's difficult to get the worm in the cork.

So, I figure the worm needs sharpening - anyone with experience on how to do this. 

Not a joke, I'd hate to be separated from my favourite corkscrew.


----------



## Arne (Nov 21, 2011)

I would guess a dremel tool with a cutting blade or sanding disc on it. follow the origional bevel of the corkscrew. Should be able to get it good and sharp. Or maybe a small file and take your time. Arne.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 21, 2011)

Take a good close look at the worm. If it is plated or has some other type of coating (some do) and you remove the plating, it could rust.


----------



## Tom (Nov 21, 2011)

Get a new worm...LOL

get a waiters corkscrew from Traders Joe


----------



## wyntheef (Nov 21, 2011)

i have a rabbit knockoff that was getting hard to operate so i took a dab of vegetable oil on my index finger and smeared it onto the worm. 
worked way better right away. hth.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 21, 2011)

you can also, even if plated take a small piece of sandpaper and grab the end of the worm with it and grab it tightly and turn back and forth a few times that should help get the crap or imperfections off the tip and sharpen it just abit


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot people - much appreciate your suggestions.

Will give it a try because like I said, it's my favourite.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 21, 2011)

Giovannino...

Do you put the corkscrew through the foil capsule over the cork? That is one thing that damages the worm. Apparently it will remove the coating and then it does not work as well. Read that at the web-site for one of the high quality rabbit cork screws 3-4 years ago.

Steve


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 21, 2011)

wyntheef said:


> i have a rabbit knockoff that was getting hard to operate so i took a dab of vegetable oil on my index finger and smeared it onto the worm.
> worked way better right away. hth.



Sounds like you could use some SCREW LUBE!

Make your own screw lube


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Nov 22, 2011)

*Hold your corkscrew. . . .*

Hold your corkscrew. . . and point it to your eye ! Not too close. 

If you cannot see down the thread to the handle it's a cheap job. Go and buy one that is a small diameter round bar formed into a helix (like an extended pigs tail. 

Never fail with one of these.  C heers, Tony.


----------



## Flem (Nov 22, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Sounds like you could use some SCREW LUBE!
> 
> Make your own screw lube



Is that anything like K-Y?


----------



## Giovannino (Nov 25, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Giovannino...
> 
> Do you put the corkscrew through the foil capsule over the cork? That is one thing that damages the worm. Apparently it will remove the coating and then it does not work as well. Read that at the web-site for one of the high quality rabbit cork screws 3-4 years ago.
> 
> Steve



Nope, never have



Sirs said:


> you can also, even if plated take a small piece of sandpaper and grab the end of the worm with it and grab it tightly and turn back and forth a few times that should help get the crap or imperfections off the tip and sharpen it just abit



Will try with a piece of emery cloth.



wyntheef said:


> i have a rabbit knockoff that was getting hard to operate so i took a dab of vegetable oil on my index finger and smeared it onto the worm.
> worked way better right away. hth.



Why are they called rabbit ears?



Tom said:


> Get a new worm...LOL
> 
> get a waiters corkscrew from Traders Joe



I have 2 of them from vacuvin but they are hard on my hands.


----------

